# Snow Plowing 4 mile long gravel road



## MTPlower (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello all - I've read through numerous posts before posting and have a few focused questions with which I appreciate your insight.

The background: I have an approximately 4 mile long USFS road to plow in Montana (east of the Bitterroot Mountains) to get to my property for winter use (not plowed by the County or USFS). I have to keep at least 2" of snow on the road when plowing (USFS requirement for snow plowing permit). Most of the road is tree lined which will act as a natural snow fence, but the entering 1 1/2 mile is open and subject to drifting up to 5-6' in height in some areas. The road is about 30' wide for 2 miles and 20' wide for 2 miles and relatively flat. The 30' wide area is the part that is open and subject to drifting. I'd like to plow the road and maintain the plowing over the winter starting with the first snowfall. I will be a first-time snow plower of a length of road this long and gravel (instead of short paved driveways/roads). 

I do not want to use a truck to plow. I'm looking for a cab tractor that can serve dual purposes in working the property in the spring, summer, fall and snow plowing the road in the winter. Get more bang for my buck, so to speak.

In looking through posts, I notice general recommendations to obtain a plow with a blower for this type of use. And a 50-65HP tractor is generally recommended for working the property and snow plowing. Cab is definitely a must for winter comfort. However, most of the posts I've found on this subject have outdated links so it's been difficult to find the right pieces of equipment that are recommended.

The focused questions:

1. What setup is recommended for this type of plowing (i.e., type of blade/blower - length of blade, etc.). Any alternatives for setup or just go with a blade/blower?

2. What manufacturers/models are the top three recommended for this type of plowing (i.e,. Cat, Case, New Holland, Deere, etc.). Descriptions of the manufacturer/models and/or working links to the manufacturer/models is appreciated. 

3. Tires or tracks? 

4. What is a recommended budget for new vs. used?

5. Any other productive insight/recommendations you can offer?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

1) blade on the front ( on the loader, or front hitch) will be cheaper than a front blower, and more readily available. Blower on the 3pt in back. They both need to be wide enough to clear the track width of the tractor.

2) what are the top 3 closest dealers to you?And what is available near you? Craig's list is a good place to start.

3) tires

4) used 2 wheel drive with rear blower $15,000- $20,000
Used fwd with blower +/- $30,000
Newer used fwd $70,000
Add a front blade to the fwd +/- $5-8, 000
Those are ball park figures and here are some Craig's list example in eastern Mt.
https://montana.craigslist.org/grd/d/roy-ford-tw-10-tractor/6785182744.html

https://montana.craigslist.org/grd/d/mildred-4255-john-deere-loader-tractor/6784170874.html

https://montana.craigslist.org/hvo/d/mildred-4255-john-deere-loader-tractor/6768267286.html


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

jonniesmooth said:


> 1) blade on the front ( on the loader, or front hitch) will be cheaper than a front blower, and more readily available. Blower on the 3pt in back. They both need to be wide enough to clear the track width of the tractor.
> 
> 2) what are the top 3 closest dealers to you?And what is available near you? Craig's list is a good place to start.
> 
> ...


I now see that the last two tractors I posted are the same one, but different posts.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

In general, you want the most horsepower you can afford. 

Tires with chains and a locking differential

Blower on the back and loader on the front to break up or push back the banks because with blowing snow, drifts will come rught back in areas with high banks

If you can get a rear facing cab, would be easier on your back when snowblowing.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the work that you will be doing on the property in the other 3 months?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Sounds like a nice place...no neighbors

V plow on front and blower on back for when you need it would be fairly reasonable and my 2 cents.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the work that you will be doing on the property in the other 3 months?


LOL



m_ice said:


> Sounds like a nice place...no neighbors


I'd love to not see anybody for 4 miles...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MTPlower said:


> 1. What setup is recommended for this type of plowing (i.e., type of blade/blower - length of blade, etc.). Any alternatives for setup or just go with a blade/blower?


V plow up front (I'd be hesitant to mount it to the loader arms, especially on anything under 100HP...those loader arms are not built for that type of abuse.) Blower on the 3 point.



MTPlower said:


> 2. What manufacturers/models are the top three recommended for this type of plowing (i.e,. Cat, Case, New Holland, Deere, etc.). Descriptions of the manufacturer/models and/or working links to the manufacturer/models is appreciated.


Not sure Cat or Case make tractors. NH, Deere and Kubota are what you are looking for. Check which dealers are closest. As with anything, some have problems with 1 brand and others have no problems. IMO can't go wrong with Deere or Kubota.



MTPlower said:


> 3. Tires or tracks?


Tracks on a 50-65 HP tractor???



MTPlower said:


> 4. What is a recommended budget for new vs. used?


This is based on your available funds. Pretty much impossible for us to tell you what to spend not knowing your financial situation.



MTPlower said:


> 5. Any other productive insight/recommendations you can offer?


Pictures are a must...of your area, not you. Mainly because you live in God's country and most of us are jealous.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> Sounds like a nice place...no neighbors
> 
> .


Until you break down, get stuck, or need some help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Until you break down, get stuck, or need some help.


It's called self reliance. 4 miles isn't that far to walk.

You're way too citified...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="Mark Oomkes, post: 2339344, member: 1879"

You're way too citified...[/QUOTE]
Probably


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's called self reliance. 4 miles isn't that far to walk.
> 
> You're way too citified...


I also thought, " where are you going to park it? If you park it on your property, you're going to have to walk in to get it "

When I read Mark's post this came to mind, it was part of our conversation on New Years Eve.
One of my friends son developed a relationship with the French foreign exchange student last year. Her name is Clemintine. He spent last summer visiting her in France, while he was there he applied to the University and was accepted .
His mom is on board with him going .but dad isn't so sure, his big argument against it is " where's your safety net?"


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jonniesmooth said:


> I also thought, " where are you going to park it? If you park it on your property, you're going to have to walk in to get it "
> 
> When I read Mark's post this came to mind, it was part of our conversation on New Years Eve.
> One of my friends son developed a relationship with the French foreign exchange student last year. Her name is Clemintine. He spent last summer visiting her in France, while he was there he applied to the University and was accepted .
> His mom is on board with him going .but dad isn't so sure, his big argument against it is " where's your safety net?"


I like Clementines


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tracks on a 50-65 HP tractor???















https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=13370


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=13370


Thanks Sherman...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Op what’s your budget, are you looking for a new machine or an old machine


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks Sherman...


anytime Peabody... Thumbs Up


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I like Clementines


She's a cutie.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m at The foothills to the Beartooth mountain range.
We also have forest service roads that in the winter time That are required to be covered with snow if there is any. When there is a requirement for snow cover a lot of them also ban any motorized wheeled traffic.

This is so snowmobiles, cross country skiers and snowshoers can enjoy the areas in the winter time.

I’m not sure if this applies to the roads you use . you can look up the road number or sometimes they’ll be on a list of winter closures posted by the forest service.

By the time you’re done getting this big tractor or what other piece of machinery everybody is recommending you may not even be able to use them and at the same price point you could get a 5-10year-old small to medium size snow-cat that would maintain the road and of course a couple snowmobiles.

You can leave your wheeled vehicles parked by the main road .

even if you don’t have a vehicle restriction in the winter time a small snow cat would easily maintain your couple inches of snow on the road while compacting the snow tires on the road.
Wheeled vehicles are going to have a hard time on the snow even with chains because They will dig through the snow causing ruts I’ll bet this is just what the forest service is trying to avoid .

The benefit of this is is it helps the road in the spring time so it doesn’t erode as bad it also offers recreational opportunities to the public and for access to the forest service property by Snowmobile cross country skis snowshoeing or hiking


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Based on what I understand the home/ cabin is not a primary residents, if so clearing 4miles of road that’s been getting snowed on for a couple weeks at a time would be a lofty task. This is were Hydros snow cat recommendation is the way to go. This is common practice in CO and Wyo, snowmobiles are also another good option plus you can go ride the back country too. Tracked UTVs and ATVs aren’t a viable option due to their inability to handle deep “bottomless” snow.
If this is a primary residents then a AWD tractor with a V plow and a 3pt blower would be my choice. I would also suggest a quick hitch loader too, this gives you another option to deal with deep snow and could be used in the summer months around the place. With the amount of snow you can get oot of one storm which can easily equal 3-4’ along with altitude a 85hp tractor preferably with a turbo would be the smallest I’d consider using.
As Hydro said, make sure the USFS allows wheeled vehicle travel on the road during winter months.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

You could plow that with a $5k 1ton truck but since you want a tractor for the rest of the year your prob looking at closer to a $60k tractor. I hope the rest of the years projects are worth $55k.

Will the USFS,town or county let you park a tractor at the begning of the road? Will they let you park it there with no registration or insurance? All things to think of.

A tractor thats going to be big enough is prob going to weigh quite a bit more than a truck. How are you going to get unstuck in the middle of that field?

Would a snowmobile be cheaper to buy and not plow the road?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Problem solved

https://billings.craigslist.org/hvo/d/baudette-tucker-snocat-cummins-allison/6795656551.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Problem solved
> 
> https://billings.craigslist.org/hvo/d/baudette-tucker-snocat-cummins-allison/6795656551.html


Be still my heart...it's a Cummings!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Problem solved
> 
> https://billings.craigslist.org/hvo/d/baudette-tucker-snocat-cummins-allison/6795656551.html





Mark Oomkes said:


> Be still my heart...it's a Cummings!!!!!!


And it has tow mirrors and a stack..... Schwing..Thumbs Up


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> Problem solved
> 
> https://billings.craigslist.org/hvo/d/baudette-tucker-snocat-cummins-allison/6795656551.html


I actually saw this the other day while parousing Craig's list , that's not really in my neck of the woods, it's about 7 hours away. I have relatives up there.


----------

